# Help fix my Marineland system six light.



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I had a problem with my 6gallon marineland light fixture it stops working. I changed the light bulb but still would not work. I opened the light fixture and discovered that there's this bulb of light thats blown out, it looks like the light bulb that u see in christmas lights, the one that will make the light blingks. Anyways I dont know where i can get one of these lights I think this is the starter. Help on how to fix. Do you all have any suggestions? I was planning on increasing the light anyways but dont have any clue on what type of safe light to use...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi wwh2694,

Here is the link to Marineland Customer Service. I have used them in the past, they are excellent and will probably be able to help.

http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/CustomerService/default.aspx?id=1916


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Can you take some pictures of the canopy, fixture and the light bulb you're referring to? Or bring it to the next meeting.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Heres a pic of what im talking about..
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/showimage.php?i=6228&c=newimages


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

That is very strange. It looks almost like a gas arc light like metal halide or halogen. Maybe it's just the picture. You can bring it to a meeting and I can look closer, but you might either have to contact Marine Land or replace it with a new fixture altogether unless you can match the bulb style exactly.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I will try to bring it to the meeting if im off. I called Marineland but they are closed during weekend. I will try again monday.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

actually those of you that have taken apart an FS4 starter that is what is inside it. you might be able to get an FS4 starter or one that is similar for the bulb size and remove it from the starter houseing and resolder it in place of the one that is there.

foreverknight


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it looks like it just need a new starter, I bet you could get one at elliots hardware, home depot, or lowes.


----------

